# High gloss cabinets



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I have been working on three high gloss cabinets this week. All of them will be made from MRMDF and sprayed in white AC laquer. They consist of a CD/DVD cabinet, a three drawer sliding door cabinet and a small two door cabinet. Here are some of the WIP photos of them.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

mailee said:


> I have been working on three high gloss cabinets this week. All of them will be made from MRMDF and sprayed in white AC laquer. They consist of a CD/DVD cabinet, a three drawer sliding door cabinet and a small two door cabinet. Here are some of the WIP photos of them.


Hi Alan,

Your work is always a great source of ideas and future projects.

Cannot wait to see the finished results.

I am rapt' in your work with pine.

You obviously spend more time than I on the finish.....


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Looking good, looking forward to completion.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks guys. You are right James that I do spend a lot of time on the finish, especially with this one as the finish will take longer than the build to get right. I have almost completed the finish on the inside of the cabinets and started assembly on them. Once they are assembled then I will concentrate on the outside finish which has to be good as the customer is very fussy. :blink:


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I managed to get back to the workshop over the last couple of days. I got quite a bit done too as I managed to get the drawer unit and the small 2 door unit assembled. I also got the remainder of the insides painted along with the sliding doors and the drawer fronts. 
























I managed to chip a bit of paint off patrt of the CD cabinet, bah! so recoated this along with the side of the doors which will be part of the inside when closed.
















If all goes well tomorrow I shall build the drawers and put the backs in them. I think I am just about caught up after losing two days work.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I have almost finished the CD cabinet I assembled it today to test everyt thing for fit.
















The outside still has to be painted yet but I thought I would leave this until I was satisfied with the fit just in case anything needed trimming. I am glad to say it seems fine so I can get on with the finish now. Oh I should mention that the hinges are only temporary I shall be using piano hinges.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I got the outsides sprayed yesterday and everything went well until I lost concentration on one of the units! I overloaded one side of the small unit and got runs on it! (See the photo) I did try to remove these this morning but ended up having to re paint it again, Bah! Would you beleive I am a sprayer by trade too:? Oh well second attempt turned out ok so final polish and fittings tomorrow.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

mailee said:


> I have almost finished the CD cabinet I assembled it today to test everyt thing for fit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Alan,

that is a nice looking CD cabinet.

Did you work from plans or in your head?


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Hello James and thanks. No I never use plans just my own that I make in Sketchup. All I had for this one was a photo that the customer had given me.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

What sprayer are you using, Alan?


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I am using a conventional gravity fed air spray gun Ralph not a HVLP system. 
I got the CD unit finished finally and the three drawer unit almost finished. You will notice I ended up going with seperate hinges but in steel. 
















I still have the handles to fit on this yet:
















I am still working on the small two door unit as I managed to drop the door and chip the corner! :x I shall be glad to see the back of this one.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I finally got the rest of the units finished today. I will now be glad to see the back of them.
















This one looks more like abeer fridge than a cabinet due to its small size??
I got the handles and the shelf fitted today which is all that was left to do.


----------

